# Samsung DLP...HL-S4266W...not turning on



## tominnewjersey (Jan 3, 2011)

Newbie here...have poked around the internet...and here...looking for some clues on my problem and seem to be coming up dry.

Bought a Samsung DPL 42" (HL-S4266W) from friend month or so ago. 
The set is ABOUT $ years old...was used 2 years...bulb weas changed...used another year (3 total)...and then placed in storage.

Was very careful in transport...carrying into house etc...doubt anything got jostled...but never know. 
Set worked one night and then the next day I got the famous three-light trilogy of death.
Guy I bought set NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS...he'd had bulb changed by technician once after two year aned that was all that was done to set. 

I connected online with Samsung...found them to be absolutely useless...suggested changing bulb cuz that's what manual said to do. 

Later connected with some tech online help....suggestion was to remove/examine bulb (I liked his approach)...I saw "bubble" deep inside...so he suggested replacement...which I did with a Samsung-approved bulb. 

But...I still get three flashing lights.
Pulled the bulb three times to ensure proper seating...and it's fine. 

Observations...when I plug in and turn on...the fan nearest the back of set DOES go on (I only hear one fan though...shoud there be more? I hear folks talking about fanS???.) 
(YES...I taped down the back panel switch)
And I DO hear a clicking...leading me to think ballast is working.
BUT...I get no light bulb light-up...nor do I hear any whhoosh action from color wheel.
After about 5 mins of automatical internal attmepts to get going...the fan turns off and the power appears to be completely off. 

Suggestion was to remove the color wheel...which I'm ready to do...sound like the next logical move?
(one other tihing...there's SOME dust...not a lot...and have not vaccumed it out...saw one poster say dust was bad thing...wondering if maybe I should give that a shot?)

I'm a novice at this stuff, but have pretty good mechanical aptitude and have read enough at this point that I feel confident I can fix it. Would love to hook up with someone here who has exprienced similar issues. 
Any help or guidance would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

TominNJ


----------



## tominnewjersey (Jan 3, 2011)

Lotsa viewers...no comments yet...post may have been too long.
I did a lot more reading last night...and still have no clear answer as to next step.

Here's a quick summary...hoping for some guidance from someone who had blazed trail beofre me.

SAMSUNG DLP...would not turn on...got 3 flashing lights.
REPLACED bulb because it seemed like thing to do after much consult.
STILL flashing lights.
Fan at rear of set powers up.
BUT...NO color wheel action. 
After five mins....and a few automatic attempts...power goes off.

Looks to me like it can be either of two things...maybe three.
First...did a wire get loosened during transport and fall off?...I'll look at that one and rule it out (already did a quick view and much as I could without having board out.)
Second...is it the color wheel?
Third...is it a ballast?

Losts of commentary on these sets...hoping someone reading has some experience that can share with me. 
Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If the color wheel does not spin up, that is a good place to start.


----------

